# Antique Chair fix-up



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's a few photos of an antique chair that I fixed up for friends of mine... The chair's supporter had been broken as well as the style on the back of the chair. So I replicated a supporter out of some white oak, to match the grain pattern of the original wood. 

Also I was looking online for the correct name for the "supporters" but was unable to find anything.. if you could help as to the correct term for this piece that would be wonderful!  

Hope you like it!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Most impressive young Levi. If you have any photos. taken during the making it would be nice to see them, if not, how about some details describing how you went about it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levi

I like it ::::  nice job looks like you used the band saw to make the new parts,on the older ones they steamed the part and put it in blocks to get the bend, they break very easy..grain flow is a big deal on that part.. but you did a nice repair job..

No to sure about the right name but I think they call it spindle support..

==============


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you both for the compliments  To answer your question Harry, I sadly don't have any pictures of the process... But what I did was quite simple, I just took a piece of 3/4 oak scrap. Traced and cut the brace to match the other. After cutting it out, I took it to the belt sander and began to shape it. and out came the finished brace.

And Bob, I would've liked to steam bend the brace, but I haven't taken the step to set up a steam 'box'... I talked to the lady I did the chair for and she said it's holding up great thus far  soo I'm not too concerned. But I guess we'll see!

Thanks again!


----------



## Hoopa (Nov 21, 2007)

Levi, I have had good results bending white oak by heating it in the kitchen microwave. Maybe 20 seconds or so should do it if you need to bend something that size.


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice! soo do you use any water?? if you could let me know the process that would be great! Thanks again!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

hands made for wood said:


> Thank you both for the compliments  To answer your question Harry, I sadly don't have any pictures of the process... But what I did was quite simple, I just took a piece of 3/4 oak scrap. Traced and cut the brace to match the other. After cutting it out, I took it to the belt sander and began to shape it. and out came the finished brace.
> 
> And Bob, I would've liked to steam bend the brace, but I haven't taken the step to set up a steam 'box'... I talked to the lady I did the chair for and she said it's holding up great thus far  soo I'm not too concerned. But I guess we'll see!
> 
> Thanks again!


I wouldn't like to live without my belt sander Levi, again, well done.


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Agreed. It always does the trick  unless, of course you catch your finger on it and jam it, while... taking off a layer of skin! haha


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very impressive Levi!


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm glad you like it Deb  so thank you!


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice Levi, I also bend wood that size, I steal my wife's pressure cooker and cook it for a while held above a little water. Comes out hot, plyable and ready to shape. Robbie


----------



## Hoopa (Nov 21, 2007)

Wrap the small piece of wood that you want to bend in damp paper towel. Microwave on high for 10 to 20 seconds, remove from the microwave and quickly place it in the jig.

The exact amount of time required in the microwave will vary a lot depending on the wattage of the microwave and the kind of wood. Like steam bending it takes some trial and error to bring the wood to the correct temperature and moisture level.

Careful when you take the HOT piece out of the microwave...wear heavy gloves!


----------



## otherpeoplestrash (Feb 15, 2011)

well done


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Hoopa said:


> Wrap the small piece of wood that you want to bend in damp paper towel. Microwave on high for 10 to 20 seconds, remove from the microwave and quickly place it in the jig.
> 
> The exact amount of time required in the microwave will vary a lot depending on the wattage of the microwave and the kind of wood. Like steam bending it takes some trial and error to bring the wood to the correct temperature and moisture level.
> 
> Careful when you take the HOT piece out of the microwave...wear heavy gloves!


Thanks for the little tutorial!  I'll have to try it out soon, and thank you all for your comments! I appreciate it!


----------

